# Last gold cow pattie for now



## glorycloud (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's my last gold cow pattie / amoeba for a while.
Other stuff is more pressing at the moment and I need
to give the refining a winter break. It's 5.52 grams
that came from 8 oz of PGA 386 chips, 3.5 oz of gold capped memory,
?? oz of gold finger foils and 5.5 oz of some other odd chips and CPU's. 

Adios amigos! I will see you again soon perhaps if the right
opportunities present themselves. 8)


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought for sure it would be a button.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 31, 2010)

My melting skills. while improved somewhat as to speed of melting, are still
quite lacking as to any semblance of a button. 8)


----------



## butcher (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought you melted them that way on purpose like a trade mark. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> My melting skills. while improved somewhat as to speed of melting, are still
> quite lacking as to any semblance of a button. 8)



I like the sea shell look. Mic will tell you it looks better than the one I sent him. I did it in a rush too. No pictures of it tho it looked too bad and I didn't want to embaress myself. 8)


----------



## butcher (Oct 31, 2010)

gold always looks pretty to me, no matter what shape.


----------

